# OK Bermuda first soil test



## nbok (Jun 8, 2021)

Judging by some of the examples I've seen here I just got the results of what looks like a fairly basic soil test from the local extension office and I'm a little confused by their recommendations.

The relevant part is here:









Their recommendations are to _"Apply 6lbs of 19-19-19 for every 1000 square feet every year until the soil is retested."_

I guess my question is if the soil has adequate phosphorus levels and requires three times as much potassium as nitrogen why would they recommend something with equal parts of all three? I have never even fertilized a houseplant before so I'm a tad confused :lol:


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

It is a rather strange recommendation for nitrogen. Call the lab and talk to them about it. If you don't need phosphorus, get a fertilizer with nitrogen and potassium but no phosphorus. I'm attaching the link to The Bermuda Bible, which has info on fertilizing Bermuda:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1651


----------



## nbok (Jun 8, 2021)

Yes, I think I'll drop them a line in the morning. Thanks for that link also, a great read.


----------

